# How many arts are you studying or training in?



## Kiz Bell (Jan 8, 2003)

I was wondering - how many martial arts are you studying or training in right now?

If you're studying more than one, how do they affect each other?  What are they and how are they related?  Do you think cross-training enhances your martial arts experience or do you think it is better to train in only one thing at a time?

At the moment I'm doing Iaido and Jodo, which are very closely related weapon arts.  I'm also interested in learning Kendo, naginata-do, and ju-jutsu, but I won't be taking them all on this year because I have a small brain and limited training time - but that's just me. I was wondering what other peoples thought and experiences on training in more than one art at a time were.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 8, 2003)

i practice 2 arts(TKD, TaiChi) they don't seems like blending together but they do for me at least.. i m not practicing much these days but there is no problems...
but i think learning other arts when u hav good base in other styles is much better than just starting with many arts... after spending 6 yrs i looked for other arts(TaiChi i always like those slow movements)
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TkdWarrior _
> *
> but i think learning other arts when u hav good base in other styles is much better than just starting with many arts... *



I agree totally. A good base is needed to understand otherthings.


/Yari


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 8, 2003)

My instructor has created a cirriculum (sp?) that merges to systems.  American Kenpo (16 Technique) and Modern Arnis.  Both Systems are complet, so but the time you reach Black Belt it will be for both systems.  

It will of course take a little longer to get to black belt but I think it's great.  Becasue you are taking advantage of learning the basics together and taking what you learn in arnis and using it for any of the "club" techniques and visa versa.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 8, 2003)

I guess I am just a one trick pony I only have time for one art.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *My instructor has created a cirriculum (sp?) that merges to systems.  American Kenpo (16 Technique) and Modern Arnis.  Both Systems are complet, so but the time you reach Black Belt it will be for both systems.   *


well thats intresting...
ur teacher created it...so guess it's his headache to put tje curricullum in his students  head 
wat u  need is to practice n listen to him
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## jkn75 (Jan 8, 2003)

I train in one art, Kuk Sool Won. To me, it is very complete in that it teaches all ranges of combat, in addition to a number of weapons. Granted we never become as proficient in grappling as a Judo practitioner, but we are at least exposed to it. 

I try to learn about and observe other arts, though. Studying martial arts is something that a lot of martial artists fail to do. There are a lot of similarities but the subtle differences in the arts are what makes it really interesting.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 8, 2003)

Just one MA (TKD) currently, however, I definitely want to begin cross-training this year. Perhaps I'll take up Hapkido or Shotokan Karate, I don't know yet. I'm still searching for the right cross-training art.  BTW, next week I'm taking an introductory Jeet Kune Do class to see what that's like... :karate:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 8, 2003)

Currently I train in 2 - Western boxing and Jujutsu.  They complement each other very well.  Not all arts have complimentary philosophies and strategies though (eg. Aikido and Muay Thai).

I think that cross-training is the way to go but don't overdue it.   It is easy to overtrain your body and overstrain your pocket book 

Remember, you only have so many hours in a day, and some many dollars.  Why rush, 2 at a time is more than enough for cross-trainers unless your competing in MMA events.

Have a balanced life.  Don't forget about what is truly important (ie. friends, family, career, etc.).

Peace & blessings


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm already crosstraining. I'm doing American kenpo with a good instructor.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

i am only training TSD now.  i have studied shotokan and kung fu also.  i like taking it one at a time, but i am always open for learning new techniques from different styles.


----------



## ace (Jan 8, 2003)

Submisson Wrestling
Modern Arnis
Ju Jitsu & Wrestling

I've also Practise J.K.D./Mauy Thai , Boxing & Judo

I look to see what is comon & adapt what works 4 me 
Im alway's opean to new ideas.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *I guess I am just a one trick pony I only have time for one art. *



You're not the only one. If I did anymore I think I'd be divorced for sure.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You're not the only one. If I did anymore I think I'd be divorced for sure. *



I am divorced so that's why I have some free time to cross-train...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 8, 2003)

That makes sense to me. More freetime to practice what you'd like.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 8, 2003)

I do Yiliquan (although it contains Xingyiquan, Taijiquan and Baguazhang, we are not a Xingyi, Taiji nor Bagua school).

I studied Modern Arnis for a while in Japan, and I would really like to learn more.

Hopefully, I will soon be admitted to a Shinto Muso-ryu Jojutsu school about an hour away...

Gonna be hard to keep up on everything, but it is worth the work.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 8, 2003)

My problem is that everytime time I see an interesting art at a demonstration or in a book a want to give it a go.  It's got worse since I've been haunting this forum - all these people doing fascinating arts and not afraid to promote them!  Yiliquan1, after reading your posts you've convinced me that I'd love yiliquan, too.  Thank god there's no school I know of anywhere even close to near by or that would be on my list too.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 8, 2003)

Kiz - 

If you ever make it up to the Seattle/Tacoma area, let me know.  You can hang out with us, train with us, whatever.

Alternately, should I ever make it down your way, I'll let you know and we can meet up so you can see what Yili is like.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 8, 2003)

Bujinkan Taijutsu and Systema.  Working on one makes a lot of sense out of the other..


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That makes sense to me. More freetime to practice what you'd like. *



Wouldn't mind getting married so I can practice what *I* like...


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 8, 2003)

> If you ever make it up to the Seattle/Tacoma area, let me know. You can hang out with us, train with us, whatever.



I might just take you up on that.  It's pretty unlikely though, I'm a visual artist, and in Australia at least the average wage of an artist is actually below the poverty line.  And I don't think I make average!



> Alternately, should I ever make it down your way, I'll let you know and we can meet up so you can see what Yili is like.



You'd be very welcome to, you can come to jo class and we could swap ideas.  I do seitei jo near my home on the south coast below Sydney, and am going back to my old dojo in Sydney to take up SMR jo again in a couple of months.  (I had to give it up 'cause class times and work times clashed badly).

BTW, good luck with your jojutsu, I've found it to be such a lovely, practical art, with a wealth of tradition.  And a jo just happens to be almost exactly the same length as a pool cue or broomstick....


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TkdWarrior _
> *well thats intresting...
> ur teacher created it...so guess it's his headache to put tje curricullum in his students  head
> wat u  need is to practice n listen to him
> -TkdWarrior- *



Pardon???  

He may have created the curriculum but not the systems; he hasn't changed the systems at all.

Why do you say it's his headache and telling me to listen to him and practise, did I complain in any way?
Could you please rephrase or explain your statement, it sound like an accusation, but I'm sure I'm misunderstanding. I hope so anywise.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 8, 2003)

I think he was just teasing you, Dot.

I only study one art, EPAK.  I've trained in a couple of other arts along the way, but it was always because I couldn't find kenpo, not because I was intending to crosstrain, and I always went immediately back to kenpo as soon as I had the opportunity, because most of the korean stuff directly contradicts the kenpo stuff  (not saying either is bad, just saying the two don't mix very well because they're based on very different philosophies and methods of attack and defense).


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, I'm a single art boy. There's enough material in hapkido to keep me there for *quite* a while yet. When I look at how long some of the others have been doing it I realise what a long journey it will be. Very worthwhile and fulfilling though.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *I think he was just teasing you, Dot.
> 
> *



Well if that's true, (I hope so) I was indeed fished in hook like and sinker.   



> * went immediately back to kenpo as soon as I had the opportunity, because most of the korean stuff directly contradicts the kenpo stuff  (not saying either is bad, just saying the two don't mix very well because they're based on very different philosophies and methods of attack and defense). *



I can see where you're comming from.  I think Modern Arnis and Kenpo mix very well, so I'm having a good time.

Dot


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 8, 2003)

1. Tracy Kenpo

2. ITF TKD

3. Yang Tai Chi

Thanks, no applause necessary!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm a CHKD, Judo, TKD man myself. All work well. TKD is my long range stand up (Okay, not really, but hey) and my CHKD and Judo are my intermediate to short range. At which point depending on situation, I can move to the ground, or move them to the groun, control, destory, or a nice combo of both. Ah, what fun!


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 9, 2003)

hey Kempo Girl ...
that's wasn't accusation...
wat i meant that it's easy for u to blend in with two different arts because ur teacher hav done it for u... frankly if u hav to do it by urself then it's biiiiiggggg headache... now when he's teaching u he's using experience from both arts
getting me or not?
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## KennethKu (Jan 9, 2003)

may be if you simply write proper English instead of trying to imitate  American street language..... not that I should be talking


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 9, 2003)

> English instead of trying to imitate American street language.....


 well i don't...
i meant the same that time too... dunno why she felt that...  
tho i m still confused if i was saying different?? 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## cdhall (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> *may be if you simply write proper English instead of trying to imitate  American street language..... not that I should be talking *



I was trying not to say something but I'll second this.

With the lack of non-verbal communication that email and postings like this already have to deal with, it only hampers every effort to communicate if we can't use some standard of grammar, spelling and punctuation.

I can deal with British, Australian, Canadian and US English, but whatever this "Randsom Note" stuff is, is very hard for me to read.  I have taken to skipping over the posts.

My point is that we are here to communicate and we really only have typing to do it with, so type well and make everyone's job easier.

P.S. I'm not saying that I don't make mistakes, I'm saying that I'm purposefully trying to make it difficult to read my posts and TKD Warrior is making it difficult with his style of posting.  There may be others doing it as well.  Generally speaking, I try to ignore them, just as if a drunk came up to me at a party and starting trying to engage me in a conversation.

:soapbox:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TkdWarrior _
> *well i don't...
> i meant the same that time too... dunno why she felt that...
> tho i m still confused if i was saying different??
> -TkdWarrior- *



*TKD guy*, I'm with the others on this. Can you run this by me again, it's difficult to understand what you're trying to convey in the last posts...  :idunno:  :idunno:


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 9, 2003)

OmG U2 R ToTL n00bS!

hehe. Just kidding.  He's using a lot of the slang that you see in chat rooms.  I do agree, however, that sometimes, for someone who's not used to it, it can take a while to figure out, which is why I don't use it here.

When you communciate, you need to take your audience into account.  Certain modes of communication are appropriate for certain situations.  You not only need to consider whether your mode of communication is appropriate, you need to consider whether or not your audience is going to understand you.  In this case, while netslang is usually appropriate on a message board, it isn't in this case, because a lot of people here don't understand it.

And when it comes to net shorthand: when in doubt: read it aloud, and it will probably make sense.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree with you *Night*, when addressing a group, one should consider their audience, and that's the difference between this forum and a chat room. In a chat room I guess the abbreviated words and slang do come in handy because you're bantering back and forth in near real time so you want to respond quickly. Here, in MartialTalk you have the opportunity to re-read your message before posting to make sure it makes sense to your audience and not just to you. Just my take.
Hey, did we get off topic again? Sorry about that, lets get back to the issue at hand. What other MAs were we studying again??? 

The ToTL n00bS


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TkdWarrior _
> *hey Kempo Girl ...
> that's wasn't accusation...
> wat i meant that it's easy for u to blend in with two different arts because ur teacher hav done it for u... frankly if u hav to do it by urself then it's biiiiiggggg headache... now when he's teaching u he's using experience from both arts
> ...



Thanks for clarifying TKDWarrior.  :asian:  

And I agree with you 100%.  I'm very pleased with my training.

I originally did not notice that you are from India, so I am guessing that you may be having problems translating your thoughts to written English.  You're statements are very broken and confusing, I understood what you were saying on your second post, but your third post was again VERY confusing.  

I congratulate you desire to join in on the conversation, and you should keep trying.  BUT, that being said, you should also be very careful in what you write, to make it as grammatically correct as possible so that people do not mistake what you are trying to say.  

That's why I did not "attack" your original statement I wanted to give you a chance to correct or clarify what you were trying to say.  As has been stated above it is VERY easy to make mistakes on here and unintentionally hurt peoples feelings.  Everybody regardless of were they are from needs to pay close attention to what they are typing down.  

So keep on trying and I hope we will all give you a chance to get your point across.   

Dot  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm personally wondering how anyone finds time to train 2 or 3 or more arts at one time? I have enough problems trying to keep my own stuff from 1 art correct at any given time.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Jan 9, 2003)

well guys normally i m always in hurry so type fast watever comes to my mind, next time i'll make double sure watever i m posting is understandable to normal human beings  ...
sorry for confusions
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 9, 2003)

> I'm personally wondering how anyone finds time to train 2 or 3 or more arts at one time? I have enough problems trying to keep my own stuff from 1 art correct at any given time.



The two arts I do, jodo and iaido, are very closely related.  Most of the footwork, body positioning, philosophies and a lot of the handwork are the same.   Jo is short staff against sword, so it does contain a lot of what you do in iai anyway.  Naginata, which I'd like to take up one day, is also very closely related.  Again footwork, body positioning, movements and philosophies are very similar or the same.  There is quite a bit of sword work in naginata, too  (Naginata vs. sword).  In some ways they are all aspects of the Japanese sword arts, either sword vs sword, or defences against the sword with various weapons.

All these arts are part of bujutsu.  A samurai would have had to learn all these and more, kyudo (archery), jujutsu etc etc.  Granted I am not a samurai (I am a white Aussie chick), and they devoted themselves to learning thier martial arts on an almost full time basis and I struggle with even practising a little bit on a daily basis, but these arts do form a comprehsive system of combat.  In some ways I see jodo, iaido, kenjutsu, naganata-do and merely differing aspects of the same art.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiz Bell _
> *...  In some ways I see jodo, iaido, kenjutsu, naganata-do and merely differing aspects of the same art. *



Yes, I see your point there. I find it difficult to try to practice and refine the art of kenpo on a daily basis where it takes up enough time just devoting time to long form 6 by itself. That is just one kata amongst many.


----------



## ace (Jan 12, 2003)

The 1st step in trianing in another art
is find 1 that either complements
The art U are all ready training in
Or 1 that is a completey different.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 12, 2003)

I've had my share of fiddling with other arts that's for sure. My list would have been exactly as this
1. TKD - This gave me a good base to accel (what I feel to accel) in kenpo

2. Kenpo - I love it and It will always be me final art that will remain with me for the rest of my life.

3. JJ - Again I'd love to do more in it. I can easily adapt from many hrs. put on the wrestling mat. 

Anyways that was my idea of training in more than 1 art.


----------



## ace (Jan 12, 2003)

><><><


----------



## Rainman (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiz Bell _
> *I was wondering - how many martial arts are you studying or training in right now?
> 
> If you're studying more than one, how do they affect each other?  What are they and how are they related?  Do you think cross-training enhances your martial arts experience or do you think it is better to train in only one thing at a time?
> ...



The art of concepts, theories and principles.  Ak is the system and physical vehicle attached.  I look at any systems ideas, technique and so forth-  Really it is in the instructors you encounter that make the real difference.   There is a lot of variation and discourse specialization within kenpoland- if you want search it out.


----------



## KennethKu (Jan 12, 2003)

IronHand


----------



## islandtime (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiz Bell _
> *I was wondering - how many martial arts are you studying or training in right now?
> ........................................................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## Jester (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm currently only studying one martial art (kick boxing) which is fine. But I am just about to start a second (either Aikido or Jujitsu) I wish to encorporate a more traditional art that involves locks, throws holds stuff like that to make myself more well rounded. These arts often include weapons training as well which is something I would like to do.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

What type of kickboxing?


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> *IronHand *



I'm interested.........what actually is Iron Hand and what does it involve?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 1, 2003)

I've done Tang Soo Do and Hapkido mixer. Good mix, I think. I added Jujitsu to that mix before I moved. I liked all three.

Now I do TKD and Chin Na mix. I'm about to add Judo in a week or two. Can't wait


----------



## Jester (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What type of kickboxing? *



Freestyle, in the UK.

Matt rules (not ring). Light contact continuos fighting.


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 4, 2003)

I voted 2, since I have begun to study some aikido to go with the kenpo, but I forgot about the Tai Chi.  I guess practicing it everyday has become so natural I don't think of it as work anymore.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jester _
> *Matt rules *



Why, thank you!


----------



## Jester (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Why, thank you! *



Giggle


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm currently studying JKD, Muay Thai, Savate, Boxing, Brazilian Jiujitsu, Kali, and recently a new class of capoeira. My gym promotes MMA, but it is taught through a few different instructors. They all believe Mixed Martial Arts is most effective, but teach each art individually so that a student may see what works for him/her.

I feel that learning more than 2 arts at a time, is overkill, but i suppose it depends on the skill level of the student. I personally feel overloaded with too much information, and not enough time to perfect everything I'm learning. Its actually discouraging me from training.


----------



## Kroy (Apr 9, 2003)

I train in Kenpo, but add various forms of grappling.


----------



## khadaji (Apr 9, 2003)

I study Fencing and Systema.   I have done others in the past as well. 

They realy caused some problems when I first started doing two at once.  But now they help eachother.  Using a sword realy makes knife work, and disarming seem a lot easier.  Adding in the body movement of systema, helps dodge sword strikes.


----------



## Yari (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by khadaji _
> *I study Fencing . *



What kind of fenching is that?

/Yari


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 11, 2003)

Gotta change my vote. I do TKD (I changed Dojangs since my last post), but we do a little of everything. My master and a few other instructors did judo. That's in there. Plus what ever else my teacher(s) threw in there. I don't know how or why yet, but it's damn good   *bows respectfully to them*


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 11, 2006)

I said three...sortof...

I teach karate, practice kenpo and review my TKD (I'll be back at my Dojang beginning of next year).


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 11, 2006)

TKD and Largo Mano Escrima


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 11, 2006)

Two.  My primary style is American Kenpo (EPAK) and my secondary style is DanZan Ryu Jujitsu.

I find the two styles complement each other.  DZRJ helps me to understand and do Kenpo better.    

- Ceicei


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

The style I teach is a combination of Villari's Shaolin Kempo and American Kenpo.  My instructor got his training through the Villari system.  He added numerous American Kenpo techniques to his system but did not get formal training in it.  I am no longer affiliated with him but I have been working on my own, trying to complete the techniques for American Kenpo through various videos and manuals.  When I get some free time (sooner rather than later, I hope), I would like to get formal training in American Kenpo.  I have also spent about a year and a half studying goju, got up to Purple belt before taking a break.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

Hapkido and Tae Kwon Do.....TKD twice a week and hapkido after my 2nd TKD class.  They don't contradict each other, however it is a lot to take in.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 12, 2006)

Two arts; Wado Karate and Ju Jutsu. They work very well together.

Trained in Wado and Kobudo before. The Kobudo stances messed up my karate so I had to let one of them go. Perhaps I`ll do Kobudo again when I am more experienced.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

Yagyu Shin Kage Ryu, and recently  started Aikido.  I wanted to take another art that complimented my sword training.  I've been told that YSKR _does_ help with Aikido, but not the other way around.  I am catching the bokken and jo work in Aikido a tad faster than the empty-hand techniques.  It's quite different to me, since I'm more used to a striking art (from my TKD days).


----------



## Gemini (Jun 12, 2006)

Two. My primary art is TKD and I've practiced Kumdo for the past 4+ years in addition. I've also practiced HaeDongKumdo and Hapkido in the past, and would again in a heart beat, but there just isn't enough hours in the week to pursue that many arts. Unless I win the Lotto of course.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 12, 2006)

The art that I teach, Yilichuan, is more than enough for me!  I do like to practice iaido - but it's not on a real regular basis...


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 13, 2006)

I went with one cause right now I'm busting my butt trying to get everything I ever learned in Bando back into tip top form.

Previously, I also trained in Jiu Jitsu, TKD, Yang style Tai Chi and a little bit in JKD.

Realistically though, Bando is HUGE - I've got the Burmese boxing, wrestling, grappling, trapping, forms, weapons, Cobra and other animal sets... jeez...


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 14, 2006)

I went back to the TKD/Chin na mixed school. But I added Jujitsu last year (I did take judo for a bit, though).


----------



## Dark (Jun 14, 2006)

Right now I have one martial art I'm training in, my own whatever blur they all fade into, thats what I'd doing. Don't want to call my own system, but sine it's nothing like what in my area it's all mine...


----------



## painstain (Jun 24, 2006)

i waited a while in tkd to start anything else. now i train in tkd which i love, and judo with the same instructor. this week i've had a class every day with one being judo. but we randori after tkd class quite a bit so i pretty much do both every day. since martial arts instruction is my career choice i'm lucky to have  plenty of time to do both with access to our training facility. soon i will be starting tai chi with my wife. 

i think any cross training of stand up and ground fighting is better than none but i deffinately think you should do one or the other  to start out with til you really understand how to learn. 

with respect,
painstain


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 24, 2006)

I currently only train in one, American Kenpo. I have plans to start another in the future. Possibly Judo or Jujitsu, or maybe a more traditional style  of Karate like Shotokan or Shorin Ryu if I can find a studio that teaches it.


----------



## Carol (Jun 24, 2006)

One, American Kenpo.  My instructors have taught me a bit of BJJ and a bit of Iaido.  They don't teach either of them on a regular basis, but when they do I learn as much as I can.    I do some bokken drills on a regular basis...they have made my wimpy little arms a lot stronger


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 24, 2006)

I had Motobuha Shito Ryu Karatedo, Goshin Budo Jujutsu and Doshinkan Aikido in my mix, plus Iaido/Kenjutsu.
I wasn't looking for anything new, but I had the good fortune to come into Koroho.

Goshin Budo Jujutsu (AKA Kuniba Ryu Goshindo) was created by Shogo Kuniba by combining Motobuha Shito Ryu, Yoshinkan Aikido and Judo.
So training in all these individual arts as he did was not much of a stretch.

I also recently met a Taichi teacher who felt had much to offer so I took up training with him.  My Aikido training proved to be very helpful in advancing in Taichi.  I also incorporate the Ba Me Taichi into my own workouts.

Koroho has a lot in common with with what I have been doing.  If it were drastically different it would potentially cause problems. 

If you are looking for additional arts to cross-train in, you really want to make sure they compliment each other well so you don't make training in both arts more difficult and impede your progress in both.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm doing 2 arts, one is TKD, and the other is a little mix with a little TKD in it.  They aren't so similar.  As a matter of fact, the other realy only has TKD kicks (in relation of the 2), and the rest is different in some ways.  I say that there's enough differences to make it difficult to get confused, but similar enough to compliment each other.  I've noticed my blocks, kicks, and punches have gotten a lot better as a result of taking up the other art.  I love the newer one, because it has more of what I want out of MA training.  I've always liked throws, and wasn't quite getting enough in my original due to no padding, etc.  Also, we're doing weapons and I've had a couple of weapons (like the staff, escrima, etc.) that I've been interested in learning!  I really just wanted to become a bit more well rounded, and I'll always love my original choice.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2006)

At this moment in time I can honestly say I have no idea how many arts I am currently training in... greater than 1 less than 4 all CMA.. I think. 

And it is way to long a story to get into here.


----------



## searcher (Jul 3, 2006)

I have to go along with Xue Sheng on this one.   It is a very long story to get into.   I have 1 primary style and several styles I have used to "supplement" my primary.   I have just recently went back to training hard in EPAK.


----------



## Silly Limey (Jul 5, 2006)

Just one right now (Shotokan karate), but I am definitely taking up Modern Arnis as well as soon as I move to the next town for college.


----------



## PictonMA (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm currently training in 4 arts and have trained in various others over the years.

I teach / train in Goju-Ryu Karate 5 days a week, teach / train Ju Jutsu 2 days a week, train Kendo 2 days a week, train Judo 1 day a week.

This isn't a new thing for me tho, I've been training in the martial arts for more then 2/3 of my life - I agree that a good foundation in one art is important before you start cross training.

They all inter-relate imho, the human body is the human body and can only be used / moved / manipulated in so many ways, various arts and teachers just differ in focus & intensity.


----------



## SUPERMAN .45 (Jul 15, 2006)

Right now I cross train with Muay Thai, Grappling, and FMA YAW-YAN kickboxing I train 3 times a week I train for MMA I like the combination of striking and ground fighting. I've been practicing martial arts since I was 10 years old, for almost 25 years I've practiced different styles I started with Tae Kwon DO (blue belt), Shotokan (1st dan blackbelt), Kyokushin Karate (greenbelt), Boxing, FMA YAW YAN, Muay Thai and Grappling (Jujitsu). I also teach Muay Thai and wepon retension and disarming.


----------



## cpoints (Jul 24, 2006)

I say study whatever you want just make sure that the style stays pure.


----------



## ronin_warrior_j (Jul 28, 2006)

These first 6 taken from 1993 thru 2001 at the same Dojo (Tokoshi Martial Arts)
1. Kachido Aikijitsu
2. Tokoshi Kan Aikijitsu
3. Tokoshi Kan Karate
4. Tokoshi Kan Jujitsu
5. Tokoshi Kan Bujutsu
6. Moo Duk Kwan/Tae Kwon Do

2001 thru 2005
Seiei Kan Karate
Seiei Kan Ju-Jitsu
Tai-Chi/Qigong
Yama-Tani Ryu Ju-Jitsu 
Shingitai Goshinjitsu
Filipino Arnis
Kodokan Judo

MMA Training
2005 thru present
Panantukan Muay Thai
Jujitsu Dumog 
Tien Shan Pai Kung Fu
Panantukan Suntukan Boxing


----------



## Drac (Jul 29, 2006)

Currently studying Chon-Tu-Kwan Hapkido ( Combat Hapkido) along with ATS (Anatomical Targeting Strategies)..


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 1, 2006)

jujitsu is the only one at the moment, but our style is a modern one. Ishin ryu school. 
I don't have the time for anything else, or the money. Some day I may be able to branch out, but I don't feel I need to. Maybe a little bit of BJJ to add to the groundwork.


----------



## Keikai (Aug 2, 2006)

Just the one, ju jutsu, for the past 38 years. I am always amazed at the number of different arts that people study. I found one complex enough to learn and am still learning. What with many parts to the grades from 2nd kyu to 3rd dan, including weapons, it all took time.

I have tried karate, silat and done some gradings in Aikido after I finished my ju jutsu gradings. 

Greg Palmer

Tsutsumi Hozan Ryu Ju Jutsu


----------



## kingkong89 (Aug 2, 2006)

Karate/JKD/Tea Kwon Do/Ju Jitsu/Muay Tai/Judo/Kendo
so 7 arts is how many i am training in right now
:jaws: :samurai:  :bow:


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 3, 2006)

JKD, muay thai, and BJJ


----------



## OKenpo942 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just one for me. Married with 4 sons and coaching a soccer team. I'm doing good to get the training that I do.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2011)

At this moment in time  I am currently training in 3 styles plus my main system


----------



## Blade96 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just one - Shotokan.


----------



## Mike Melillo (Oct 3, 2011)

One, Cuong Nhu. Which means, bits and pieces of seven!


----------



## Indie12 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hybrid System, so 1 art with several methods.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 9, 2011)

My core system is Goju-ryu Karate. I also train in jujutsu, White Crane boxing, and Matayoshi Kobudo as a bonus. I used to train in Koryu Uchinadi (I may go back into training in that system), Iaido and Tai Chi Chuan for a brief time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 9, 2011)

Black Belt Jedi said:


> My core system is Goju-ryu Karate. I also train in jujutsu, White Crane boxing, and Matayoshi Kobudo as a bonus. I used to train in Koryu Uchinadi (I may go back into training in that system), Iaido and Tai Chi Chuan for a brief time.



which method of White Crane boxing are you training in?


----------



## Langenschwert (Dec 11, 2011)

Three separate arts: Kunst des Fechtens (a medieval German system... swords, daggers, grappling etc.), kenjutsu and battojutsu. 

We also train some BJJ in the KdF class to help us understand the grappling principles outlined in the medieval manuals. Besides, armoured combat often ends up on the ground anyway, except with daggers too. Scary stuff if you think about it.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 11, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> which method of White Crane boxing are you training in?



All methods combined to supplement and understand the roots of Okinawan Goju-ryu.


----------



## fitnessguy (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep. You are talking sense!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 12, 2011)

Black Belt Jedi said:


> All methods combined to supplement and understand the roots of Okinawan Goju-ryu.



I guess I was really asking if you are training the Fukienese method or the Tibetan method, or some other?  But if you are looking at the roots of the Okinawan methods, that suggests to me it is Fukienese.  Is this correct?


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 17, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> I guess I was really asking if you are training the Fukienese method or the Tibetan method, or some other?  But if you are looking at the roots of the Okinawan methods, that suggests to me it is Fukienese.  Is this correct?



Correct, Fukien/Fujian white crane, mainly whooping crane that was taught by Ryu Ryu Ko under Pan Yuba. The Goju-ryu lineage goes back to Ryu Ryu Ko.


----------



## ModernVisage (Dec 25, 2011)

I see that most people on Martial Talk use TKD or some form of Karate. Must be an American thing despite the rise in MMA fighters who are like trained gorillas. Depending on your goals in becoming a martial artist you sacrifice time to devote to your "art". With that said I respect all forms for their specializations and applications but forming a bond which works is its own science. In all I couldn't list the styles I've trained in. There is my humble beginning of a system that used Kung Fu san soo, Muay Thai, Jiu Jutsu (japanese/brazillian), Kadotchnikov, and Krav Maga. There was also a shotokan, tkd, wing chun, capoeira, Kali, Savate, MMA, Sticky/push hands, Thai chi quan, Bag gua(and other traditional eastern forms/styles), Aikido, animal forms, and Hapikido influences from instructors whom I've befriended and acted as connoisseur to. Again, with that said I am not an expert in any specific thing yet I focus on freestyle form and applied self defense.


----------

